# RC jap cars!



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Seeing a few model kits for sale made me curious and I ended up stumbling across this > YouTube - Novaeproducts's Channel

Pretty awesome imo :bowdown1:

R34 and R32 = gobsmacked!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

The dyno he made is cool also


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

This is nuts. :smokin:

YouTube - 2010 Korea RC Street Drift Challenge[a EditB]


----------

